# Enabling Fade Animation in 4.2.2



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate the CRT screen off animation in CM10.1 so I'm trying to enable the fade on/off animation like the N7 has. My programming skills are pre-noob at best but so far I've found that the animation controls are in services.jar and it has to do with mElectronBeamFadesConfig according to androidxref:


```
<br />
217	// True if we should fade the screen while turning it off, false if we should play<br />
218	// a stylish electron beam animation instead.<br />
219	private boolean mElectronBeamFadesConfig;<br />
```
and there's also...


```
<br />
75	// If true, uses the electron beam on animation.<br />
76	// We might want to turn this off if we cannot get a guarantee that the screen<br />
77	// actually turns on and starts showing new content after the call to set the<br />
78	// screen state returns.  Playing the animation can also be somewhat slow.<br />
79	private static final boolean USE_ELECTRON_BEAM_ON_ANIMATION = false;<br />
```
I've decompiled services.jar and this was all I found in my DisplayPowerController.smali


```
<br />
Line 108: .field private mElectronBeamFadesConfig:Z<br />
```
I compared DisplayPowerController of mine to a stock N7 and couldn't find anything obvious that I could try but my understanding of code and java is noob at best. Could I simply add =true to mElectronBeamFadesConfig:Z? Could somebody explain how I would go about enabling the fade on/off animation on cm10.1? Any help would be awesome


----------

